# New PHRF racers



## dmurcott (Apr 27, 2001)

I was at my club on Wednesday night after the first race of the season and talking to a professional skipper of a J120. I asked what he would recommend as a good PHRF racer for Long Island Sound for $50,000 and he said to bump it up to $80,000 and get an Express 37, but for $50,000 the Soverel 33. Both boats are from the mid-eighties.

I don't have the money for either, but it got me thinking, and here is my question to you:

What boat that is being produced now will be the boat recommended as a good racer in 20 years? Obviously, PHRF probably won't last another 20 years, so this is an academic discussion. But I can't be the only person thinking about this.

Thanks for feeding my interest.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

You may be wrong about PHRF lasting another 20 years. Finding boats built now that will still be around in 20 years is another issue. What you're looking for is a well built vessel that also sails nicely. Maybe the new NYYC 40'(+or- ) boat will fit the bill. Or an X-yacht - if the galvanized steel frames hold up? A J/120, perhaps? Something from Tartan or C&C? There are a lot of variables, and until the 20 years come along, and the prices come down, you won't know for sure.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think that there are a lot of current boats that will be good PHRF boats of the future. Phrf seems to favor boats that sail well in a wide range of conditions. I would think that boats like the Beneteau 40.7 and 36.7, C&C 99 and 115, J 105, 109 and 120, Farr 395, Cape Fear 38, Aerodyne 38 would be competative under PHRF for a long time to come. 

Jeff


----------

